# Pedigree opinions/knowledge



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate to do this as it seems there are SEVERAL users asking for information on pedigrees, but unfortunately this is the one, or one of the area i'm weakest in...i'm afraid i just dont know as much as i would like to about the line/pedigree.

Any thoughts, knowledge, opinions on her pedigree...I will try to get up recent pictures tonight...

Quake

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Exceptional working bloodlines both sire and dam. Excellent pedigree, excellent kennel and I'm sure will be an excellent pup with whom you'll be very happy. 

Her breeder, Ajay, is very knowledgeable about pedigrees and the lines of the dogs he breeds and I'm sure he'd also be happy to tell you just about anything you could possibly want to know about her pedigree as well.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

are you planning on sport with this pup?? Did you get her from Susan Dooling??? 

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would contact Ajay www.ajaysingh.com and talk to him about the breeding. He owns, titled and competed with Jilnannah, is very good friends with her breeder, knew her mother, and can give you an idea about what she has produced. Ajay also now owns the sire so can give you quite a bit of insight into what Mac is like and how he has produced for him so far. 

I, personally, really liked the breeding and I talked to him about a puppy if Vala hadn't conceived when I bred to Jilnannah's brother. I think Ajay can give you much more first hand information than anyone else that might post on here.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent breeding!!!

Good choice. Ajay knows his lines. I remember talking to him about Quaste at the WUSV. She was awesome to watch and we have watched that line as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent breeding should be capable of high levels sport competition. I love Manto Kalenbach -- produced many police service dogs. -- by the way , love the picture you posted on the pedigree data base -- confidence is all their in that little bright eyed pup . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The breeder is one of the most knowledgable people in the breed today, especially in America. Needless to say his dogs reflect his knowlege. I agree with everyone else on the pedigree as being first rate.


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the feedback...I have seen Ajay's site before and done alot of looking around, maybe i'll try to get ahold of him before long...


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Another quick question-

While this is probably a very stupid question, and I apologize in advanced (trying to learn!)

Does anyone know/is there a way to tell what lines she comes from (being czech, west german, DDR, mix?) 

I don't really understand how to tell without already being familiar with the families going back.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is not important . What is important is that this is a well thought out pedigree . What you have is a German shepherd . Strong west german working lines . One line going back to DDR throug Manto Kahlenbach's sire Lord 
Gleisdreieck . 
Nice pup for sure . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh, please do not get me wrong. I know its not important, I love the dog to death. She is very smart, very willing to please, and very hard worker with lots of drive. I am simply trying to KNOW more about the dog, LEARN more about her pedigree, and understand her background better. 

I wouldn't give this dog up if I knew nothing about her - now I simply want to learn more about her lineage.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that's not how I meant it . You are lucky to have a dog so well bred - lots of potential there . Ajay would be able to give you a run down . 
Mac von der Kine -- Ajay imported a male that could benefit GSD working dog breeders in North America . Here is your balance in character . The dog has power in work and from what I have read is a dog that happily accepts friends and visitors once Ajay introduces them . The dog is stable . I think this stability is overlooked in many pedigrees with primary focus on sport or points . You have to have a dog you can live with , you have to have a dog that you can work with . Intensity , focus , power in character , high threshold and stable temperament . Too many times on this forum we see people dealing with problems of a dog not bred with these things being considered. 



 Interviews with VIT: Zwinger vom Patiala- long before the movie!!
What to say about the dam? Would not even know where to begin to tackle this background of top BSP participants 
SG Jilnannah vom Talka Marda - German Shepherd Dog

Let her brother Javir represent her family -- 



Quaste is a significant producing female . 

Once again a consideration to willingness to work, balance in character - socially open , high thresholds. 
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

many people parse a pedigree for per centages of wgwl, ddr , czech , 20% this 50% that . 
This is a good pedigree . The rest is up to you . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

